# Is this important which CVS server use for cvsup



## mfaridi (Mar 11, 2009)

I use FreeBSD 7 and I use TW cvsup serverfor CVSup my port tree and SRC , but it was slow so I change it to JP , 
Is this important which Server I use ?
Can change server make my port tree damage and make problem for me ?


----------



## pbd (Mar 11, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I use FreeBSD 7 and I use TW cvsup serverfor CVSup my port tree and SRC , but it was slow so I change it to JP , Is this important which Server I use ?



As in [font="Courier New"]http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/cvsup.html[/font]: _Any of the CVSup mirror sites will do, though you should try to select one that is close to you in cyberspace._



			
				mfaridi said:
			
		

> Can change server make my port tree damage and make problem for me ?



I won't make any damage.


----------



## ale (Mar 11, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I use FreeBSD 7 and I use TW cvsup serverfor CVSup my port tree and SRC , but it was slow so I change it to JP



sysutils/fastest_cvsup


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2009)

Use csup, it's in the base, no need to install a port/package.


----------



## tangram (Mar 11, 2009)

Install and run fastest_cvsup like ale pointed out:


```
# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fastest_cvsup
# make install clean
# rehash
# fastest_cvsup -Q -r -c all
```

When the last command is ran it identifies the fastest mirror for your connection.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

*-c all* may be a bit overambitious .. it will take a *long* time to check connectivity to all of the mirrors out there. Better stick with some countries in the region, like e.g. *-c tw,jp,cn,ru*.

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/cvsup.html, chapter A.6.7 for available country codes (the second word in the mirror's host name).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2009)

Other than that, fastest_cvsup can also be used together with *csup*, so there's no need to stick with cvsup. For ports, *portsnap* is preferable.


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 27, 2009)

is this possible some of this cvsup server hack and when we cvsup it upload high risk code ?


----------



## ale (Aug 27, 2009)

I think that, in theory, yes, it's possible.
But I also think that you are too paranoic .


----------

